# 1994 Altima accelerates in Reverse



## donweiss (Feb 3, 2005)

Hello,
I have a 1994 Altima, I am the original owner and have kept up on it's maintenance religiously. It has been a great car but it has developed a glitch that I am not happy with. The car has an automatic transmission, When I put the car in Reverse to back out of my Driveway or a parking space, it will start moving fairly rapidly despite the fact that I do not have my foot on the gas. I would appreciate anyone giving me an idea as to what may be causing this.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

What is the idle at when it is doing this? I'm wonder because if you haven't warmed up the car then the rpms will be higher than normal and it would start to accelerate rather quickly.

Troy


----------



## importroller (Jan 22, 2005)

is it only happening in Reverse?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

that happens to me, i don't think theres anything wrong w/ it, i mean i havne't had any problems, but i like to back fast so...


----------



## donweiss (Feb 3, 2005)

*Yes, It is only happenning in reverse*



importroller said:


> is it only happening in Reverse?


Yes it is only happenning in reverse.
Thanks!


----------



## donweiss (Feb 3, 2005)

*Not sure of RPM at time of problem*



KA24Tech said:


> What is the idle at when it is doing this? I'm wonder because if you haven't warmed up the car then the rpms will be higher than normal and it would start to accelerate rather quickly.
> 
> Troy


Hello,
I will have to check on this, when I drive it, it is usually first thing in the morning, so it probably has not been warmed up too well. My Wife has experienced this in a store parking lot though, so the car had been warmed up well prior to arriving at the store. You would think that if it was a problem with not being properly warmed up that the card would also accelerate without pressing the gas pedal when shifted into "Drive" as well.
Thanks!


----------



## donweiss (Feb 3, 2005)

*Could be a problem*



mzanubis said:


> that happens to me, i don't think theres anything wrong w/ it, i mean i havne't had any problems, but i like to back fast so...


This could cause an accident in a tight parking lot though. If a car accelerates by itself in reverse in a tight parking lot and you cant get your foot on the brake quick enough, your car (or mine) may end up smacking a car or a person walking. I do not remember this always being the case with my car, which means that something is probably wrong with it.
Take Care.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

donweiss said:


> This could cause an accident in a tight parking lot though. If a car accelerates by itself in reverse in a tight parking lot and you cant get your foot on the brake quick enough, your car (or mine) may end up smacking a car or a person walking. I do not remember this always being the case with my car, which means that something is probably wrong with it.
> Take Care.



The same thing happens to my 96 Altima. Though not to the point where it would be a driving hazard. Let me know what you find out would you?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

donweiss said:


> This could cause an accident in a tight parking lot though. If a car accelerates by itself in reverse in a tight parking lot and you cant get your foot on the brake quick enough, your car (or mine) may end up smacking a car or a person walking. I do not remember this always being the case with my car, which means that something is probably wrong with it.
> Take Care.


you raise a good point sir.


----------



## joe7 (Mar 5, 2012)

hi i have a 95 altima and it also accelerates in reverse, only reverse. has anyone found out what the problem might be


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a 96 altima that had the same problem, i took it to a transmission shop and they told me it needed all 4 motor mounts they were charging me $300 each. For a total of $1200

I bought em at autozone for less then $200 and replace them and the problem stop. Also the car is more quiet-er then before. 

So my advise is to check all motor mounts, espeacially the one's that go on the trans, and the lower back one.


----------



## lisamariesings2014 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Reverse issues with Nissa Altima*

I had the same thing happen to me twice and I did get into an accident and damaged a couple of vehicles in the process. I have a 1995 Altima


----------



## bobbyboy1958 (Feb 2, 2014)

i have a 1995 infiniti g20 and does the exact same thing..i did notice the trans mount and back motor mount look bad...i am going to change them and repost with the results..i mean My Car Zooooos backwards...Going Forward everything is Okay...Thanks for the insight..


----------



## bobbyboy1958 (Feb 2, 2014)

i meant to write My Car Zooms in Reverse..


----------



## qkninja (May 5, 2014)

*96 Altima*

my issue is when the car is in reverse with my foot on the brake it's fine, if however I touch the gas pedal the rpm jump to 2500 and will stay that high until the car is taken out of reverse. it takes full force on the brake pedal and the parking brake to control the car if you are not careful with it. 
I was thinking it was the speed sensor, any thoughts


----------

